# Fellow beginners - are you stuggling to learn new stuff?



## crazydiamond (Jul 10, 2015)

Ya me too .....

and also so does Anderson Silva.

Welcome to the club martial arts student. 

Anderson Silva Screws Up Video Proof - Grapplearts


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 10, 2015)

Whoever posted that Youtube vid screwed up too...... Dan Inosanto does not teach Wing Chun


----------



## crazydiamond (Jul 10, 2015)

Well.....yes and no.  I study at an Insoanto certified school.  I am taught some wing chin moves (a ton of pak sao lop sao for example). It was Bruces mother martial art after all, so JKD concepts has wing chun movements and many other parts of other martial arts. JKD concepts is all about the taking the best from other systems and making it your own. In this vein I am also taught boxing, Muay thai, shoot and BJJ, and so on. But technically your right its Jeet Kune Do concepts and Kali that Dan is teaching.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 10, 2015)

I trained a bit of JKD too, in the Poteet line my teacher was a student of Jerry Poteet. Yes JKD has a strong basis in Wing Chun, but, at least from my background, it is not Wing Chun. I also trained a bit of Wing Chun and my description of what I learned in JKD is Wing Chun on steroids. So I see where your coming from with this. But as far as I know Dan Inosanto has never claimed to teach Wing Chun, but I could be wrong.


----------

